# Bri-mar insert + Salter?



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Does bri-mar offer an attachment to their inserts so It can spread salt like the ezdumpers and truckcrafts can? I only ask because I found a bri-mar insert that I want to buy, but I want to make sure I can buy a salter attachment for it. Or is their any other companys that make adapter kits to the bri-mars so it can salt? Thanks guys.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

You can adapt the truckcraft spreader to hook up to the brimar, it does take some fabricating but I believe in the Central Parts catalog it says you can or on the truckcraft website, but it can be done.
James.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

The Downeasters hook right on no modifications needed. I have an EZ dumper with the downeaster works great. 
Good Luck


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Right on, Thanks guys.


I'm looking at the Downeaster one online right now, but it does have a price, how much did you pay for yours if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I got mine used, but barely and I paid 1100


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Bought both of my new $2,700.00 each. Worth every penny if not more. The newer units are all SS.


----------



## Thebosssnowplow (Nov 27, 2005)

Dont waste ur time with the downeaster. Go for the truckcraft,1000 more but all ss and alumn. Look at there control box, hands down the best. I sell em for 3599.00 good luck


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

well the brimar is only a few months old and is only $1500... thats why I was wondering... 

those truckcrafts are REAL nice though


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

The Truckcraft unit is NICE LOOKING but is also the only electric tailgate replacement that has had nothing but problems with the GREAT control box.

Hard to take unbasis feedback from someone selling a product. How about you give us some of your customers to talk to or maybe link them to this site and them tell us how great the controller is. $1,000.00 more for a unit that has a reputation for having contoller/electric wiring issues?? The Downeaster unit is all SS TOO so what you are telling us that for $1,000.00 you get a very complicated contoller/wiring that when is fails you are S.O.L. when the Downeaster will work with just a ON/OFF switch or for $250.00 you can get a speed controller for the spinner and should that fail you can just jump two wires and still be in operation. Also the Downeaster has a feedgate to controll material flow again not having to depend on the electronic of the contoler and wiring. 

The units that you sell do you also depend on them in your snow business or are you just a sales center?? What is your field experience??


This is not ment to flame anyone just the simple facts, again if I went to buy your product are you really going to tell how grreat truckcraft dump insert are when I have seen them stuck in the rasied position in sub zero temps and having to have two or three guys climb up in the insert to get it to come down, (which I have personally seen done) while I have NEVER had that issue with my Downeaster insert or any other insert with a sisor lifting piston.

Looking forward to some replies from actual users and not a saleman.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

4evergeen

Thanks for posting, I never knew the TruckCrafts have had that problem. I guess maybe thats why I've only seen one around here and why most people have EzDumper Inserts. The brimar is only 1500, so for 2500 I could have the dump insert and the salt attachment


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Mark,

Where are you going to get a tailgate replacement spreader for *$1,000.00*???

The Truckcraft spreader is *$4,000.00 *JUST FOR THE SPREADER. He was saying for $1,000.00 more then the downeaster at *$2,800.00* not that is only cost $1,000.00 total.


----------



## Thebosssnowplow (Nov 27, 2005)

Truckcraft did have a problem 2002 prior with there unit. The old style control box was horrible. The new box is great and the spinner issue is fixed. It will now throw 50 ft +- . The new unit for 2007 will have dual auger and dicharge in the center. I get 3599 for these units for the tc 130. Ive used these units in the field and have sold over 20. Not one complaint, only the cost. 4000 for the body and 3600 for the spreader plus install. I can sell a new snow ex v box for 2999.


----------



## Thebosssnowplow (Nov 27, 2005)

The dump insert is also power down with no sizzor lift. Tripple piston like a large tri axle.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Well this is the first I have heard of two things which I think are great for the unit. 

1- being the center discharge. I even have my Hydro undertail gate spreaded custom to center discharge and that is what the Downeaster is. Sothat seems like a great move. 

2-If they went to power down that would be due to all the issue with the load getting stuck up. I would love to hear more about the power down. That was the main thing that keep me from going with them as I mentioned I have experienced the stuck up insert witth 2/3 of the load sitting to the rear on the spreader. 

As for the addtional money I think anyone knows you are going to pay more for anything other than mild steel, but at over $8,000.00 with tax that is a hard to bite off. If I they were offering the product as you describe it now and I knew for sure the wiring/controller issues are resolved I think I would have came up with the extra cash as there are several local dealers in my area.

I also did like the design of the clean out. Is it the only thing I wish the downeaster had but as you can see I think is well makes up for it. 

Thanks for the new info. Maybe you can get some pics of the new center discharge unit???


----------



## Thebosssnowplow (Nov 27, 2005)

This unit is due in 2007. As soon as I get info, Ill pass it on.


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

Thebosssnowplow said:


> Truckcraft did have a problem 2002 prior with there unit. The old style control box was horrible. The new box is great and the spinner issue is fixed. It will now throw 50 ft +- . The new unit for 2007 will have dual auger and dicharge in the center. I get 3599 for these units for the tc 130. Ive used these units in the field and have sold over 20. Not one complaint, only the cost. 4000 for the body and 3600 for the spreader plus install. I can sell a new snow ex v box for 2999.


Are you a dealer for TruckCraft? As far as the "new unit" coming in 2007, just curious where you received this information? From the discussions we have had with TruckCraft, we have not heard about this (as far as a new unit that will have a dual auger and discharge in the center).

Maybe you got your information mixed up?


----------



## Thebosssnowplow (Nov 27, 2005)

Trust me, Its comming. I was at the factory 3 weeks ago and saw the product. I have a lot of friends at truckcraft.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Thebosssnowplow said:


> Trust me, Its comming. I was at the factory 3 weeks ago and saw the product. I have a lot of friends at truckcraft.


The two word that strike fear into most any man with any sense, "TRUST ME".

I can find nothing in writting nor can my local truckcraft dealer comfirm any of the two upgrades mentioned. That being power up/down nor the the spreader design. Not saying it is not true just can not find any facts to support these statements.

Sean,

Nice seing the owner posting. Since this is the first time I have ever seen your signature posted I was just wondering????

Where can I find this list showing ranking of industry forums that reported this one to be #1?? Furthermore, by what authority are the publishers of this list vested? SIMA maybe?? I am guessing there would be a list ranking some of the other industry forums and it woul dbe interesting information.

Great to know this site is #1 at any rate.

Thanks for all your hard work.

Ron G.


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

Thebosssnowplow said:


> Trust me, Its comming. I was at the factory 3 weeks ago and saw the product. I have a lot of friends at truckcraft.


Just spoke to the people at TruckCraft.... there is no such "new unit" coming out in 2007. I think maybe you got your information mixed up. This is coming from the top of the top at TruckCraft. Didn't answer my question....are you a dealer?


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

4evergreenlawns said:


> Sean,
> 
> Nice seing the owner posting. Since this is the first time I have ever seen your signature posted I was just wondering????
> 
> ...


Ron,

Industry rankings are based on a combination of things - traffic, unique visitors, page views, time spent on site by visitors all the way down to things like load time, number of other sites linking to yours.

According to Google, Yahoo, Linx P, Alexa SR, StatTracker (to name a few), PlowSite.com is the highest ranked web site in the snow and ice industry by a landslide. This is possible because of the members who come to the site and share information, ask questions, and help oneanother, and of course the sponsors who make the overwhelming expenses of the site manageable.

To give you an idea of PlowSite compared to SIMA's site....

SIMA's overall site ranking amongst all commercial web sites is 811,751
PlowSite = 154,138

SIMA's average daily visitors = 1,346
PlowSite = 13,468

The numbers for our Lawn & Landscape Forum (LawnSite.com) are even more staggering....


----------



## Thebosssnowplow (Nov 27, 2005)

Just relax
Let me see if i still have a photo of it.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Thebosssnowplow said:


> Dont waste ur time with the downeaster. Go for the truckcraft,1000 more but all ss and alumn. Look at there control box, hands down the best. I sell em for 3599.00 good luck


"I get 3599 for these units for the tc 130. Ive used these units in the field and have *sold over 20*. Not one complaint, only the cost. 4000 for the body and 3600 for the spreader plus install. I can sell a new snow ex v box for 2999."

Sean,

I would think if he stated he "SELL EM" and "sold over 20" he already implied he IS a dealer and that is why I too was asking for some additional information. It is nice that you allow dealers to do free advertising for the sponsors. But it would help if they were give creditable information.

Thank you for the information and some clearity. However, what you are stating then is according to search engine data Plowsite is highly visited over other industry sites but I think we can all agree that visits alone would not be the only factor in ranking. Therefore, a more accurate data supported statement might be the #1 visited site. Would you not agree?

Ron G.


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

Well, it is not just the #1 visited site.... it is #1 in traffic, #1 in time users stay on the site, it is #1 in regard to overall content, #1 in search engine content ranking, it is #1 in regard to unique page views, #1 in regard to hits, #1 in regard to TrustGague, and quite a few others.....

Maybe it is a subjective thing but being ranked #1 overall in dozens of categories....just made sense to me


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Well stated Ron, I tend to agree (lol)

I guess I wonder about this stuff as far as Google , Yahoo goes.
Does advertisment (as in paying the most) have anything to do with who pops up for searches ? IMO It seems you google, or Yahoo and the same sites pop up first all the time ? I was allways under the impression that the biggest budgets usually got the most traffic. Heck you Google some sites and there not even listed. I will say that the most traffic, post, and hits does not allways lead to the "Best" site though


----------



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

Manipulating the search engines has nothing to do with budget....the most important factors are content and the number of users you are capable of reaching in your target audience....Google serves nearly 51% of all internet searches and they are constantly changing their algorithims to make it nearly impossible to ensure you have a #1 listing....still comes down to how many people go to the site and the content within...

And one's personal preference is not able to be quantified...but numbers like the one I presented can be....


----------



## Thebosssnowplow (Nov 27, 2005)

Sean Adams said:


> Just spoke to the people at TruckCraft.... there is no such "new unit" coming out in 2007. I think maybe you got your information mixed up. This is coming from the top of the top at TruckCraft. Didn't answer my question....are you a dealer?


I told you. I just recived the new tc 160 lightning. New spinner design, what a bad a** spreader. You guys have to relax and listen. Ill give you a photo soon. Better find out who you really know at Truck Craft.


----------

